# Rainy Day Redemption



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

After missing a bird early in the season, Phil got a chance at redemption on a soggy day! Wet birds aren't much to look at but they sure taste just as good! 1 1/4" spurs are nice also! All around a great hunt and a nice bird! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice bird! Way to keep at! Congrats!


----------

